# Lyft 81 dollars vs Uber's 240 dollars



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I picked up a passenger at the train station for a ride to the airport 69 minutes.
The Lyft price was 81 dollars vs 240 for Uber.
A cabbie tried to steal the ride for 140 dollars.
As the Lyft driver I got 59 dollars plus a 20 dollar bill tip.
I could not believe how high Uber was.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

That's why I don't do Lyft unless it's super slow


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alantc said:


> That's why I don't do Lyft unless it's super slow


Everyone has to make there own decisions everyday.
Sometimes these decisions could be hour to hour based on dozens of variables.
It can be noted that sometimes profit is reduced in favor of piece of mind.
The gig economy 09/15/2021 is what I call the wild wild west.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't get it. So you looked at the price before you left?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> I don't get it. So you looked at the price before you left?


In this case the rider told me.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

But with uber the algorithm may have given you an xtra $75 for same distance. . Just u never know anymore


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> But with uber the algorithm may have given you an xtra $75 for same distance. . Just u never know anymore


I believe you !
Why they hide these extra payouts is beyond me.
Uber always has extra drama !!
Even if I make less at Lyft I am drama free.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

who cares what the passangers think....how many times did they f over a driver on a tip....i have no sympathy for them at all...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> In this case the rider told me.


The reason Uber is more is because a car will actually come to pick them up. Lyft is crazy and sometimes it will either switch drivers alot, or nobody ever comes. The reason is people choose priority and the whole thing is a mess. I do like Lyft, but some of their policies seem to help rich people. I guess so, but maybe not because it's only $1, or more.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber always has extra drama !!
> Even if I make less at Lyft I am drama free.


I don't get it - in this case pax paid less because you were available on Lyft, otherwise he would've payed you more on Uber. So same pax - what "extra drama" would he bring on a different platform?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> The reason Uber is more is because a car will actually come to pick them up. Lyft is crazy and sometimes it will either switch drivers alot, or nobody ever comes. The reason is people choose priority and the whole thing is a mess. I do like Lyft, but some of their policies seem to help rich people. I guess so, but maybe not because it's only $1, or more.


Seriously it all depends where and when you drive.
I think the algas for both U/L change with every state, city, county, day and time.
I will even go a step further and say the algas change from driver to driver.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Syn said:


> I don't get it - in this case pax paid less because you were available on Lyft, otherwise he would've payed you more on Uber. So same pax - what "extra drama" would he bring on a different platform?


It really goes much deeper then that.
There are a ton of variables that go into my decision to drive for Lyft.
Now mind you these variables sway the balance toward Lyft for ME not anyone else.
I understand and respect your choice to drive for Uber because those same variables favor Uber for you.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It really goes much deeper then that.
> There are a ton of variables that go into my decision to drive for Lyft.
> Now mind you these variables sway the balance toward Lyft for ME not anyone else.
> I understand and respect your choice to drive for Uber because those same variables favor Uber for you.


I can understand that, but I was wondering what those variables are in your case, if you're willing to share.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Syn said:


> I can understand that, but I was wondering what those variables are in your case, if you're willing to share.


I am going to share a few big ones with you and this board.
Uber promised durring the 180 days of change that I ( gold drivers ) would receive a 70/30 split on all rides which they welched on with no explanation.
They ruined the surge multiplayers and replaced them with pitiful one time only rates.
The rating system is a total joke.
They stopped giving me a yearly bonus which amounted to $1000 dollars.
They insult my intelligence by replacing these things with weak lame attempts to win my favor with ridiculous streaks and quests.
I could go on but I think you get the picture.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In my area uber has been king since it came out. Lyft you may wait 10.min and guy cancels.
Fact we earn more on uber. Fact uber does share sometimes its rear end surge at end of the ride


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> In my area uber has been king since it came out. Lyft you may wait 10.min and guy cancels.
> Fact we earn more on uber. Fact uber does share sometimes its rear end surge at end of the ride


Hey you know your area well and that is key.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> The reason Uber is more is because a car will actually come to pick them up. Lyft is crazy and sometimes it will either switch drivers alot, or nobody ever comes. The reason is people choose priority and the whole thing is a mess. I do like Lyft, but some of their policies seem to help rich people. I guess so, but maybe not because it's only $1, or more.


True..lyft priority service will pull switchero & punt regular service or wait/save pax to the curb where they wait


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Gig economy has always been the wild wild West


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberNorthDfw said:


> Gig economy has always been the wild wild West


True


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> It really goes much deeper then that.
> There are a ton of variables that go into my decision to drive for Lyft.
> Now mind you these variables sway the balance toward Lyft for ME not anyone else.
> I understand and respect your choice to drive for Uber because those same variables favor Uber for you.


Why the need to choose? Just drive for both. In my area every driver drives for both services at the same time. Whichever they feel they can make the most money on at any given time is the one they accept. There's no reason for loyalty, no need for obligation or urge for any commitment. I've read several comments referring to the gig economy as the wild wild west, yes it is, if most users would start treating it as such these predatory companies would have no choice but to make their offerings more lucrative.


----------

